# My dilema



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I finally killed my piggybank today and I have now about 250 to spend on stogies. However, I'm facing the decision to either buy domestic or isom. The idea of getting more cigars for my money is very appealing. But ever since I tried the forbidden leaf I have fallen in love with it and have been dreaming of getting me a box. Here's the deal: I could get box of Sancho Panza DM. Montecruz Negra Cubana, Partagas Black, and AF chateu for the same money I could get a cabinet of party shorts, or a box of psd4, RASS, VRF or anything Boli. The fact that I'm posting in the Havanos lounge already tells you an idea of what my soul is inclined to do.  


I think I hear a voice inside my head saying " Get the Party Shorts, that way you could smoke one box and age the other!" ;D


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I see 4 possibilities. NC, 50 good small C, 25 good larger C, or 75-100 cheap C. You can get a cab or 2 dress boxes of a number of nice CPCs for that much. You can get 4 boxes of cheap MM Cs, Quintero, Fonseca, etc. I would avoid Piedra. If you go PC, I would get a cab rather than the 2 dress boxes, they are better from what I hear. You could also get one box of larger (than PC) classic C smokes, but in honesty, the Boli PC and Party short are among the best smokes produced over there & I'd rather a cab of BPC or Party shorts than a single box of PSD4. You will enjoy every one.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> I finally killed my piggybank today and I have now about 250 to spend on stogies. However, I'm facing the decision to either buy domestic or isom. The idea of getting more cigars for my money is very appealing. But ever since I tried the forbidden leaf I have fallen in love with it and have been dreaming of getting me a box. Here's the deal: I could get box of Sancho Panza DM. Montecruz Negra Cubana, Partagas Black, and AF chateu for the same money I could get a cabinet of party shorts, or a box of psd4, RASS, VRF or anything Boli. The fact that I'm posting in the Havanos lounge already tells you an idea of what my soul is inclined to do.
> 
> I think I hear a voice inside my head saying " Get the Party Shorts, that way you could smoke one box and age the other!" ;D


Hola Amigo,
That is a hard one, Well this is just me, I smoke every night and at least
three cigars during the week ends, so I guess I will go for the Non Cubans.
But if I will only smoked like every other day or occationaly then I will go to Cubans. On the other hand, if you been smoking domestic cigars and want to start exploring the dark side, Partagas Short is a very good cigar and the price is not too bad also and I can promise you, you won't feel short chaged.
Like what I said, That is just me. Salud


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

That is indeed a dilemma. If twer me, I'd order a cabinet of 50 Bolivar Petit Coronas. OR a cab of 50 Shorts and one box of Mach.mades. But if you want to know what I would REALLY do for ME, I would hold onto that money until I had twice that much and buy 2 great boxes of CC's, or 3 good boxes of CC's, or 4 boxes of MMCC's. Always save for a better buy rather than nickel and diming yourself through it.....................IMO. But only if you want to go heavy into CC's


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> That is indeed a dilemma. If twer me, I'd order a cabinet of 50 Bolivar Petit Coronas. OR a cab of 50 Shorts and one box of Mach.mades. But if you want to know what I would REALLY do for ME, I would hold onto that money until I had twice that much and buy 2 great boxes of CC's, or 3 good boxes of CC's, or 4 boxes of MMCC's. Always save for a better buy rather than nickel and diming yourself through it.....................IMO. But only if you want to go heavy into CC's


Oh man! it took me almost a year to fill that piggy. I can't wait that long. Another question though, why is the cab better? and more expensive than the dress box?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

From what I understand, the cedar box and the slide lid allow less air around the cigars, so they age better. 

On another note, since you posted this in the habanos lounge, I'm thinking you already know the answer to your dilemna  I know what I would buy!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Nely said:


> Oh man! it took me almost a year to fill that piggy. I can't wait that long. Another question though, why is the cab better? and more expensive than the dress box?


Cabinets have 50, and cigars were nude until last year when the Cubans started banding everything. They are not pressed like dress boxes. Often a cab is a cheaper way to get 50 cigars as well, sometimes it is more $ though, depends on the source.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Cabinets have 50, and cigars were nude until last year when the Cubans started banding everything. They are not pressed like dress boxes. Often a cab is a cheaper way to get 50 cigars as well, sometimes it is more $ though, depends on the source.


Right. I knew they were 50 units. I didn't know they are banding cabs now though. But why is it better, I keep hearing that the cigar from a cab is better than a cigar from a dress box. Isn't it supposed to be the same cigar?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Nely said:


> Right. I knew they were 50 units. I didn't know they are banding cabs now though. But why is it better, I keep hearing that the cigar from a cab is better than a cigar from a dress box. Isn't it supposed to be the same cigar?


I think you will find a lot of knowledgeable gorillas debating that one. I bought one dress box and cab at the same time and the cab was by far superior, better draw was the major difference. I read someplace where somebody suggested the cabs are filled first, then dress boxes, then tubos. I dunno if that is true or not. My very limited experience suggests cabs are better than dress boxes, but there are far more knowledgeable people here than I.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I think you will find a lot of knowledgeable gorillas debating that one. I bought one dress box and cab at the same time and the cab was by far superior, better draw was the major difference. I read someplace where somebody suggested the cabs are filled first, then dress boxes, then tubos. I dunno if that is true or not. My very limited experience suggests cabs are better than dress boxes, but there are far more knowledgeable people here than I.


Thanks Seangar. I always appreciate your input in all of the threads.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I have snooped threads here and there to buid my knowledge on this topic as well and believe cabs are the way to go. Unfortunately I think a cab of Party Shorts is a bit more than your $250, however I only checked two sources who advertise on boards.

You could also consider a box of PAM Principe's, they are around $180, and with your left over money you would be half way towards a dress box of Party Shorts.

I had an 03 Party Short yesterday and it bordered on perfection. I am still going to keep ordering my $30 and $40 boxes and 5ers of PAMS for now though.

Good luck with your decision Nely!
-MAtt-


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

No question in my mind which way you should go. You should be able to find a 50 cab of shorts within your budget and that would not be a bad way to go at all (I try to keep one around at all times). You might want to consider principes though and throw in another TPC (rascc, bcj, etc.). Small smokes, but I like them and think they deliver tremendous flavor. As for the cab vs. dress box? There are all sorts of factors that have been discussed, but the one that glaringly sticks out to me is the vessel the cigars are packaged in. Don't we emmulate (or try to) the conditions in our humidors? If packaged in a cabinet which is kept in the proper atmospheric conditions, cigars mature infinitely better than in dress boxes.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I will say this with a disclaimer. I have had 4 Cuban cigars in my life, and I have never bought a box. With that said, I would go with the cubans in a heartbeat!!! To me, it is an investment. Those Cubans will start out good, but they will get a lot better with age. You can really let them rest well. So, IMO, if you get the cubans now, you can always let them sit for a while. I hope I am making some sense...I am really tired.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nely, is there even a choice???? ISOM's all the way baby!!

Seriously though, don't mind me, I've just been hanging out with Bruce5,IHT,Coppertop,1f1fan too long. They've completely corrupted me 

In all honesty though you have many of choices no matter which path you take. You can get some good stuff on your budget. 

Why not mix it up and get a box of PSD4's and a box of domestics? Seriously, go half and half if it makes you feel better. Or, save up and go with a cab. Some of the vendors have some great sales going on right now.


Good Luck!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Dilemma Schmilemma. Go Cuban. You know you want to. Sure you won't get as many smokes, but you know how good they'll be. Besides if you get a hankering for a Partagas Black or Montecruz you can just run down to your local shop and get one. Or don't buy a latté or whatever for a couple of days and get a fiver on cigarbid with that money.

I'd go with the Habanos, but I think since you're posting this here, you already have.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

shatfield said:


> From what I understand, the cedar box and the slide lid allow less air around the cigars, so they age better.
> 
> On another note, since you posted this in the habanos lounge, I'm thinking you already know the answer to your dilemna  I know what I would buy!!


Yep, you hit that nail on the head Sam.

Nely, how are you going to be storing these? In the original packaging or in your humidor. Do you have a cooler or something to store boxes? Do you plan to age these for over 2-3 years or smoke them over the next year or so. If you answer in a desktop humi, no cooler and no....I plan to smoke them over the next year or so.....get the dress box. A cab helps the cigars age better for long term storage.

For $250 I would go with the Boli CJ and the Partagas Short...both are powerhouse little minutos...great smokes. This way you have 50 smokes and some variety.

Keep in mind you can always buy a box and sell or trade 5-ers for other smokes if you want to try someting else.

Have fun....and go with the dark-side smokes....you know you want to!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Boli PC Cab and maybe some trades for domestics. 

My precious....


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> For $250 I would go with the Boli CJ and the Partagas Short...both are powerhouse little minutos...great smokes. This way you have 50 smokes and some variety.
> 
> Keep in mind you can always buy a box and sell or trade 5-ers for other smokes if you want to try someting else.


With ya all the way!! :w


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Join us! let go that place they called *'Slippery Slope'* :w :hn


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

To me, just to say that the cigars will age better is undersellling the cab in a way. The delicate aromas go quickly when the cigars get dry or overly moist and even in a tight dress box, that essence is sliding out every day. So I would call it an enhancement to normal aging in a DB. Those molecules that make up the aromas of the unlit cigar are allowed to interact with each other in the prescence of like molecules and less oxygen. Sounds like a bunch of MRN crap, I think it's just the nature of the packing and the fact that the cigars remain "in the round". It just makes too much sense. It definitely affects the flavor, and I am on the side that believes that there is no difference in blend of the two presentations. It's just the airflow of the burning, round cigar and the advantage of nearly airtight storage...................IMO.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I KNOW this is out of focus, but look at the SICK oils on these things.
AND NOT a cabinet stored cigar, hehe.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh man stop that! you are making me drool.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Cuban Fudgecicle (SP) Nah man, if I had to get something, and there were no more piggys, I might have to go price-concious. Shame, though. Although the staring at the cigars somtimes makes you smoke less. But my 250 would go to One 50 of BPC. It's ALMOST a complete surrogate for a big cuban experience. Nearly always satisfies.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

For what it is worth, on some cigars I can't tell the difference between cabs and dress boxes. The Party Short is a cigar that really tastes different between the cab and the dress box. I like them both but I think that the cab is "better"

I also would have you go with a dress box of shorts and consider a dress box of el principe's


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Now I know what the thread "Isoms are a pain in the a$$" means. I fired off an email to two different online vendors yesterday morning and no responses yet. It freaks me out. I decided to go with 1f1fan advice. one box of partyshorts and another of boli pc, just for the sake of variety. But one of the vendors only carries the boli cab and not just the box.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Nely,
You will be fine, just enjoy the ride. 
So much to smoke, so much to learn. 
You will form your own opinions in time.


----------

